

GrowSumo (YC S15) Helps Businesses Grow Sales Through Partner Programs - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/31/growsumo-launch/

======
mrmch
Congrats on the launch ya'll! We're in the process of implementing GrowSumo
right now :)

~~~
nchudleigh
Thanks Matt!

------
nchudleigh
Hi everyone! I'm one of the founders of GrowSumo and would be happy to answer
any questions you might have about starting or joining a partner program.
We're excited to launch, and to hear what you think! :)

------
yatoomy
Great team and company. If you have partners, you NEED GrowSumo!

------
bakztfuture
Looks awesome guys! Keep up the great work :)

